# Tailwalker Lures produced 1st place wahoo!



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Fished the local sailfish club annual offshore tournament with 10 other boats and was able to produce 1st place wahoo. Missed a school of yellowfin in the spread with two knock downs that just didn't meet metal. Hard fishing in mostly decent weather until last Friday night. Blew about 30 during that nights storm with mostly 3-5's. 

The wahoo came in and hit the long corner which was the Orion lure and slashed it off leaving it at the bottom of the gulf but then moved to the long rigger and was met by VooDoo that gave the death curse of the gaff at the boat. All and all a great day for Tailwalker Lures and a nice win that almost produced a free trip!

Thanks to Don and Todd at the sailfish club for always putting on a classy tournament. 

If any of you guys or gals would like to try out my lures please hit me up on my Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/TailWalkerLures/ Or pm me here. Would be glad to set you up with a killer spread. 

*****Aslo****** like and share my Facebook page for a chance to win a full set of Tailwalker Lures with a custom lure bag to be given away on July 4th!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Shared, Nice Hoo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweeet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ta hear good news from close by!!!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Michael f sights said:


> Shared, Nice Hoo


Thanks Michael! A lot of people like the page but they forget to share it. Pretty short list for a chance to win the set below. They will be rigged ready to fish!

Thanks to all for the interest and the anglers who are giving Tailwalker Lures a chance! 

Bryan


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice catch


----------

